# Swim in peace, Tiny...



## teeneythebetta

A couple days ago I noticed Tiny looked a bit bloated. I figured it was due to overfeeding. So I lessened the amount I fed her... she was still bloated. So yesterday I cleaned her tank and noticed her scales were raised. And she wouldn't eat. I put some maracyn 2 in her tank as well as epsom salt.. This morning I found her, completely white. She was gone. Shes only been with me for 9 days, I feel awful for not connecting the bloating to dropsy earlier... Swim in peace, my little girl. 
7/19/12-7/28/12...


----------



## katrina89

im sorry


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I'm so sorry!! I guess it's my fault... S.I.P. Tiny. May you be illness free in the waters of the rainbow bridge. :')


----------



## teeneythebetta

Thanks guys.
LTB- what do you mean, it's your fault?

The scum employees at the pet store are at fault. Considering she was one of the three bettas out of ten that didn't appear to have dropsy. And she did. >:l


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I was the one to tell you to keep on treating and TRYING to keep her comfortable rather than euthanizing. 8( It was my fault that she suffered so much pain... D'X


----------



## teeneythebetta

LebronTheBetta said:


> I was the one to tell you to keep on treating and TRYING to keep her comfortable rather than euthanizing. 8( It was my fault that she suffered so much pain... D'X


Don't beat yourself up LTB. Its not your fault. I could've made that decision myself. I was hoping it was possible to treat.

To be honest I don't think I could euthanize. I know exactly how to do it humanely but I don't think I would be able to do it myself. I almost did it to pandora but she died a few minutes before I was heading to the store to get clove oil. I was balling at the thought of doing it.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I was hoping, too. Why does Dropy have to exist? Some fish from every continent experience it. Stupid bacteria. >:I


----------



## TigerRegalia

I'm so sorry for your loss :'(


----------



## MSG

*Sorry to hear about Tiny*

I'm not sure if you can blame the people who work at the fish place. I think most of these fish were probably sick from wherever they were shipped from.



 Luckily for me all 9 of my female bettas were just STRESSED, but I made sure to check every betta they had and very few maybe 2 out of the shipment might have been sick, but not from dropsy.


My biggest problem I've had with my girls is trying to get them to get along with one another. They love to harass one another.
I definitely don't spoil them other than trying to fatten them up a little if they're looking thin in the beginning.
Also I haven't even used a heater for them because their tanks are always steady at 78-85 degrees.

I even went to PS yesterday during the HUGE 3 hour rainstorm & looked through their selection & nothing caught my eye. Most of the bettas had clean cups, some had clamped fins, but 6 were actively exploring their cups, staring at me & doing handstands. 



Also if you did buy Tiny from Petsmart, you could bring her back for store credit if you bring a sample of the water. They have a 15 day guarantee but I've NEVER had to use it.

Please be more cautious if you plan on getting another one from the stores. Walk away if the fish look ill or don't grab your attention. 

That's how I ended up getting bettas in the first place. 

I'm 90% sure if I had chosen the bettas you did I would have lost all of them as well.

At least you still have Teeney & she looks really happy & healthy.


----------



## lelei

Oh no, Teeney, I'm soo sorry for your loss, happened soo suddenly, and there is no control over that, sometimes you just have that time, with your lil friend that is alotted, and you never know, I just adore that pic of her, and that is how I will remember her...that is so precious!!! SIP~ Tiny~ under the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## lelei

teeneythebetta said:


> Don't beat yourself up LTB. Its not your fault. I could've made that decision myself. I was hoping it was possible to treat.
> 
> To be honest I don't think I could euthanize. I know exactly how to do it humanely but I don't think I would be able to do it myself. I almost did it to pandora but she died a few minutes before I was heading to the store to get clove oil. I was balling at the thought of doing it.


 
Omg, Teeney, just the thought of that, is in itself, heartbreaking,^^ I could never, and what if the fish can be saved, I would go thu hell and highwater to make sure that I have exhausted all options before I ever do that.. I'd be scared to death..no way:shock:


----------



## teeneythebetta

TigerRegalia said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss :'(


 thank you.



MSG said:


> I'm not sure if you can blame the people who work at the fish place. I think most of these fish were probably sick from wherever they were shipped from.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily for me all 9 of my female bettas were just STRESSED, but I made sure to check every betta they had and very few maybe 2 out of the shipment might have been sick, but not from dropsy.
> 
> 
> My biggest problem I've had with my girls is trying to get them to get along with one another. They love to harass one another.
> I definitely don't spoil them other than trying to fatten them up a little if they're looking thin in the beginning.
> Also I haven't even used a heater for them because their tanks are always steady at 78-85 degrees.
> 
> I even went to PS yesterday during the HUGE 3 hour rainstorm & looked through their selection & nothing caught my eye. Most of the bettas had clean cups, some had clamped fins, but 6 were actively exploring their cups, staring at me & doing handstands.
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you did buy Tiny from Petsmart, you could bring her back for store credit if you bring a sample of the water. They have a 15 day guarantee but I've NEVER had to use it.
> 
> Please be more cautious if you plan on getting another one from the stores. Walk away if the fish look ill or don't grab your attention.
> 
> That's how I ended up getting bettas in the first place.
> 
> I'm 90% sure if I had chosen the bettas you did I would have lost all of them as well.
> 
> At least you still have Teeney & she looks really happy & healthy.


 You're right, it may not have been the pet store. But the pet store still had them in filthy cups, and dropsy is caused by poor water quality. And yes, I'm thankful to have Teeney happy and healthy. 



lelei said:


> Oh no, Teeney, I'm soo sorry for your loss, happened soo suddenly, and there is no control over that, sometimes you just have that time, with your lil friend that is alotted, and you never know, I just adore that pic of her, and that is how I will remember her...that is so precious!!! SIP~ Tiny~ under the Rainbow Bridge


Thank you


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Oh my gosh teeny...I'm so sorry hon...hugs..more hugs. :-(


----------



## Aus

Ah, jeez.. I'm so sorry for your loss.

My daughter loves Teeney-fish, she's quite the fan and we were both happy you'd found another wee betta to care for. She'll be sad to hear that Tiny is gone.. as am I. :-(


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aus said:


> Ah, jeez.. I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> My daughter loves Teeney-fish, she's quite the fan and we were both happy you'd found another wee betta to care for. She'll be sad to hear that Tiny is gone.. as am I. :-(


Thank you. Aww it's so cute that Teeney has fans.


----------



## WildFlower

Oh no I'm so sorry!  I noticed Tiny missing from you're signature and thought of checking the memorials hoping to not find this. You are a great betta owner; Tiny was lucky to have you as her mommy. <3


----------



## misty1477

So sorry for your loss :-(


----------



## toad

So, so sorry, Teeney 

Rest in Peace, little Tiny! <3


----------



## teeneythebetta

Thanks guys :')


----------



## ChardFish

Tiny was so cute! So sorry you lost her. You never know what can happen, and I think sometimes they are so small that if something really nasty gets them, the best medicine in the world wouldn't be enough. I would have grabbed her, too, sweety! I am a sucker for the sick little loves- I have only had my girl Hot Lips for a couple weeks, and I was sure she wouldn't make it home, she looked so bad. Keep comfort in the fact that fish have short memories, and for as long as she could remember, she was your beloved little girl. And smile- you were lucky to have her, but not nearly as lucky as she was to have YOU!  Hugs!


----------



## ktlelia

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## teeneythebetta

Thank you everyone.. it feels nice to see how many of you replied to this thread. :')


----------



## Seki

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this. RIP Tiny, she is in a better place now, and at least she had a wonderful owner who loved her and a nice place to live. I know how tough it is to lose a betta... even if you only had her for 9 days. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

